# Cherry?



## norman vandyke (Aug 26, 2015)

Don't see much of it around here but this looks like cherry to me. Tried to rehydrate a leaf for y'all. I'll try to get a better end grain shot when I get off work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 26, 2015)

Better end grain and face and a bookmatched set.


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 26, 2015)

I guess I got this one. Lol! Found a few cherry pits in one if the crevices of one of the logs. Sweet!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 26, 2015)

Plum, it is in the cherry family so you are mostly correct...Was there a mature cherry over it that could have dropped the fruit? The leaf said plum as did the wood, but I could be wrong. Pic #2 isn't a graph union is it? You find the, I'll stop there...


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 26, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Plum, it is in the cherry family so you are mostly correct...Was there a mature cherry over it that could have dropped the fruit? The leaf said plum as did the wood, but I could be wrong. Pic #2 isn't a graph union is it? You find the, I'll stop there...


Didn't see fruit. Just pits around 1/4". More found wood. I didn't take pictures of the pits and they must have shook out while moving them. How big does plum get? The biggest chunk is about 12" across. There is substantial rot, which accounts for a bunch of white going through the inner rings, I assume.


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 26, 2015)

I suppose colorwise, that purple in there would definitely point to plum but I'm a dunce when it comes to identifying end grains. It would probably help if the only cherry wood I've seen hadn't been cherry burl. Never seen a cherry board before.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 26, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> I suppose colorwise, that purple in there would definitely point to plum but I'm a dunce when it comes to identifying end grains. It would probably help if the only cherry wood I've seen hadn't been cherry burl. Never seen a cherry board before.




I have 2 plum trees that are over 12" diameter. The squirrels take my cherry pits and move them all over. The filberts also. I have walnut shells show up and I do not even know which neighbor has a walnut tree. So the pits might have been put there- looks like plum wood to me- seal- cut the pith out and put in cool place and forget it. Tough to dry............


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it was dead standing before they cut it. Moisture at 24%. Green sealer coming in mail by Friday. Gonna trim the ends off. And seal them. Pith already eaten away by rot.


----------



## nateturlo666 (Nov 2, 2015)

No probably Box Elder Maple.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 2, 2015)

Nate, not sure what you were responding to. No Box Elder maple in this thread.


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 3, 2015)

nateturlo666 said:


> No probably Box Elder Maple.


No...


----------

